# Dog Food



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

My mice have been off dog food for a while because the old food I bought had corn. I just recently bought a 20lb bag of ' premium small dog food'. can you tell me if it's a good protein source and how much I should use in the mix?

Ingreedients:

Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearl barley, chicken fat, egg product, dried plain beet pulp, potatoes (?), fish meal, flaxseed, natural oil, brewers dried yeast, millet, dried chicory root, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, carots, peas, dried kelp, apples, cranberries, rosemary extract (?), parsley flake, taurine, yucca shidigera extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper porteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, L-carnitine, biotin (good for their coats right?), niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochlooride, vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone? My main question is if the potato in the food is safe. I've heard potatoes can be to starchy.


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

I've given my mice tiny bits of potato before. I doubt the amount that's in the dog food would be harmful.

However--it sounds like you've gotten high quality (low grain) dog food... which is kind of opposite to what you want with mice. If the protein levels are too high it can negatively affect the mice, and your high quality food will have pretty darn high protein levels.

If you really want to use this food, I'd use it VERY sparingly, like maybe 1/20th of the mix being the food.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I choose a high quality kibble, too. But it is a very small part of their diet. Mostly for pregnant and lactating females and youngsters. the rest of my mix is seeds (millet, grains, few fatty seeds)
If you don't feed them as much as they like but controlled, it shouldn't be a problem I think.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Alright. Yeah, last time I used dog kibble my mice got greasy fur, so I think I have to use to very sparingly.


----------

